# Knitting calculator



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

I have acquired a knitting calculator with a knitting machine I bought, can anyone tell me what the purpose of it is and is it worthwhile or should I put it in the cupboard and leave it there.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

can you tell us what kind of caculator ?


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

If your calculator is a little gizmo that has a wheel where you can select tension, gauge, yarn thickness, etc., then it's a great little tool.

A secret fear of most of us machine knitters is _do I have enough yarn to finish a garment?_

Val

PS Just found this online calculator at http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/secure-html/onlineec/knittingCalculator.asp
It only gives yardage, not weight.


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

Irish maggie said:


> can you tell us what kind of caculator ?


Its called a brother knitting calculator,about 6x4in in size has a hinged lid looks like an ordinary calculator with some extra buttons in there. Diagram on inside of lid very confusing but seems to be about working out st to cm & vice versa and rows to cm. and pics of various parts of a garment ie neckline, sleeve shoulder etc, does not really make much sense to me


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds like a calcuknit, scroll down to its link below to download the manual;'

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

KateWood said:


> Sounds like a calcuknit, scroll down to its link below to download the manual;'
> 
> http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com/BrotherFreeManuals.php


That is it thank you, I am assuming it is more for if you are designing your own garments, rather than following a pattern


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have the same calculator and the garments that you can design on them......providing that you do it correctly......will fit perfectly. Having said this it took me a whole Sunday (the first time I used it) to figure it out and write down the pattern. Because I have a Brother KH970......with a built in garment design program.....I only ever use it now for quick row/stitch calculations.
Have a go at using it...you may really like it. They are not cheap to buy.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

The knitting calculator is used to help chart your garment. There are calculations for different sections of the sweater. It helps to chart under arm curves and well as sleeve caps and etc. Basically, it's used for charting your own garments.


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I don't think I am ready to start trying to design my own stuff yet, have enough trouble following a pattern lol so think it will go in the cupboard for now till I get a bit more experience


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

If we have a knitleader, I think we don't need to have knit calculator. It's enough and exact for our garments. Is it all right?


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

deadclock said:


> If we have a knitleader, I think we don't need to have knit calculator. It's enough and exact for our garments. Is it all right?


Yes, that's right. However, not all types and models of knitting machines have a Knit Leader, Knit Radar, or Knit Tracer attachment. The Calcuknit calculator will accomodate all knitting machines.

_Đúng như vậy. Nhưng không phải máy đan nào cũng có bộ phận Knit Leader (máy đan Brother), Knit Radar (máy đan hiệu Studio), hoặc Knit Tracer (máy đan hiệu Toyota). Máy tính Calcuknit thì có thể dùng với máy đan nào cũng được. _


----------

